# From start to the end



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

This scape is no longer exist,so i thought to share with you some pictures for his memory...:violin:


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

.





















































































































Thanks,

Dror.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Stunning! Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Carbon101 (Jun 14, 2009)

Whatever you're doing keep doing it.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

what substrate did you use and what are you doing with it now that the scape is no longer goin? are you redesigning it?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love it! Too bad it's gone. Great rocks, great plants and placement.


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Guys

wicca27,the substrate is quartz,power send and amazonia.I'm doing nothing  i'll replace it with the new scape to come...





Dror.


----------



## Te-Nej (Aug 9, 2007)

Very beautiful tank! Nicely done!
Can you tell us dimensions of the tank and something about ferts that you used?


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

That was so nice. More info please. I hope one day I can have a tank that is half as good.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice--truly refined. We would love to hear more specs and history.


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

in the end it looked absolutely amazing.

the plants are wonderfully groomed, including the HC which looks great as a bush, rather than i tidy carpet.

you have great plant skill


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks again 

Tank size:70X55X40H
Lighting:4X24W t5+2X18W t8=132W 8hours a day.
Substrate:As i mentioned,quartz to create the hills..power sand and 3cm of Amazonia on top.
Ferts:Flourish trace,Flourish iron,NPK DIY-daily and Flourish Excel after every 50% WC once a week.

that's it i guess...


Dror.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Beautifully executed!

It's great to see the journey.


----------



## hiddenleaf (Mar 26, 2009)

Stunning, it looks great


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you for sharing such a fantastic tank!


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

It is such fun to get this kind of feedbacks... Thank you all




Dror.


----------

